# Picked up a new gun.



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just picked up a J.C Higgins 16 ga bolt action shotgun was wonder if anyone else shoots a 16 and see how popular bolt action shotguns are. I've only seen a few of them let alone in a 16 so thought it was a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had an old 20 gauge bolt. It was kind of a fun gun, I mainly used to eradicate pocket gophers and jacks around the family's farm. I used it for a slug gun and was ok for that too. I don't even know if they make 16 gauge slugs :-? My grandfather gave it to me to learn how to shoot, it was a good gun to learn on. Seems like a good rare pickup.

Enjoy


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd look up on the internet to see if it has been recalled as some of the bolts are considered dngerous to shoot. The bolt handle is the locking lug in some of these and breaks off during firing.

Edit
Looks like it was for the 12ga only.
http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/micro ... r+13,+1998


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

either way I don't think its a bad idea to check into anyway.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

sweet find there dont know much about the bolt actions but have a 1100 rem. in 16 just love the heck out of it. I use my 16 for anything from pigeons to geese inthe early seaon of course when they are dumb and close. The 16 is making a little bit of a come back and seeing a little more availability in shells as far as slugs i dont know for sure but they could easily be reloaded........mauler


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

not too worried about relaods. The sad thing is the only reason i bought it was the other day i was in a hurry to get some shell to shoot some clays with some friends and i grabbed three boxes of 16's by accident that was even after cabelas gave me the old speel of "make sure you have the right ammunition because its not refundable". Oh well can't go wrong for $100 think i'll try it out on some dove come the 1st.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I learned most of my shot gun shooting with a old stevens 16ga. single shot that belonged to my dad in the late 50's and early 60's. It had a plastiac stock and forarm, so wished i had it as an early example of the non wood stocked guns.
My first shot gun was a used Western Field 16ga. pump with a poly choke my folks got me for my 14th birthday. I still have it but don't use it much any more. sort of hard to trade off shells when Your the only one with a 16ga. Reloading componets are sort of hard to come by too.
It is my favorite ga. and wish they would do more with it.

 Al


----------

